# mag drive utility pump?



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

i have never purchased a water pump, how are the supreme mag drive pumps? does anyone have them? 

what would you say is the top 5 most reliable heaters on the market.

both of these items i need for my new 150g setup. so i need comments.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Magdrives are great. Lots of bang for the buck.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a bit noisy but functional. Coarse I only have the Mag 36 to compare, which is a BIG pump.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Big thumbs up for the Magdrives.

I'm sold on Visitherm heaters.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

goodie said:


> Big thumbs up for the Magdrives.
> 
> I'm sold on Visitherm heaters.



Visitherm "STEALTH" to be precise!!  Plastic and unbreakable.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> Visitherm "STEALTH" to be precise!!  Plastic and unbreakable.


I've always wanted to try those out, but I had the glass submersibles before the stealths came out. When ever I need to replace one I'll go with a stealth for sure.


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

i have a 150 gallon tank with a 45 gallon sump. which would be more ideal? the mag drive 9.5 or the 12? i have a borrowed 9.5 right now and its quite because it is just at the top of the overflow so it flows rather silently. if i get the mag12 i have a feeling my tank will overflow. what do you guys think? is the 9.5 sufficient filtration flow for my setup? 
(btw i am keeping a wc colony of 8 adult frontosa if that helps)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

it all depends on what your overflow is rated for.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a great opportunity on a mag drive pump. A 9.5 for $65.00 locally. The problem is the overflow rating is unknown but I'm sure the 9.5 will be way overkill. Any suggestions?


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

i have a borrowed mag 9.5 with a 2.5 inch overflow it works perfectly and quitely, can someone answer my question as to whether i buy a mag12 or mag 9.5?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

import_nation said:


> i have a borrowed mag 9.5 with a 2.5 inch overflow it works perfectly and quitely, can someone answer my question as to whether i buy a mag12 or mag 9.5?


Not without knowing what your overflow is rated for!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> I have a great opportunity on a mag drive pump. A 9.5 for $65.00 locally. The problem is the overflow rating is unknown but I'm sure the 9.5 will be way overkill. Any suggestions?


Is it a HOB overflow? 1 or 2 hoses out of it if so? All Glass Megaflow reef ready tank?? Must know to answer your question.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

HOB with a 1 inch bulkhead (so I'm guessing its 600gph). 1 hose output.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> HOB with a 1 inch bulkhead (so I'm guessing its 600gph). 1 hose output.


A 9.5 would overpower that overflow. You would need to attach a ball valve and tone it down a bit. Unless you have like an 8-10 foot head which is unlikely. 

Also, I buy 9.5's used around here for $50.00 all the time. $65.00 seems a tiny bit high to me.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine is a new 9.5. They ordered too many and their supplier wouldn't take them back after 30 days. I couldn't pass up the deal. I'll just get another overflow.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> Mine is a new 9.5. They ordered too many and their supplier wouldn't take them back after 30 days. I couldn't pass up the deal. I'll just get another overflow.


OiC, New....That is a great price!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I was told I could put a ball valve on it and just reduce the flow but that defeats the purpose of getting waterflow throughout the tank. WHy decrease it when I'll just have to add it back at the end?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Damon said:


> I was told I could put a ball valve on it and just reduce the flow but that defeats the purpose of getting waterflow throughout the tank. WHy decrease it when I'll just have to add it back at the end?


Hmmmm, Thought "I" said that a couple posts back.

Decrease it because your overflow can't handle that large of a pump. It's too big. You add flow other ways, Closed Loops, Powerheads, Wavemakers, educters,SQWDs,Wavy Sea's, etc.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

But why reduce it to only have to add it later?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

a ball valve also adds pressure to the pump making it work harder. If you really need to drop flow just add some 90 deg bends in the pipe and that will add a lot to your head.

If your into deals damon im trying to get rid of my pondmaster 36 for 100... its pretty much the same thing as the mag36 just with a longer cord.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

THanks, but I have a hydor 4 coming next week for added flow. I just didn't want to reduce my Mag return if I dont have to. I'm looking into adding a second overflow. I ordered my glass for my baffles today. Cost me a little more than I would have though. (42.00)


----------



## import_nation (Nov 1, 2006)

well guys i tried a mag12 and the tank overflowed, so i bought a 9.5. i dont know what the overfllow is rated at. its just a hole in the top left corner of the tank that i put a 2.5 inch bulkhead in.


----------

